# Favorite baits for trolling Crappie/panfish



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> Smallest flatfish you can find. I don't know the number but I has some t hat are over 50 years old and around a 11/2 to 2 inchs long fastened on with a real small black snap swivel. Before we had a motor we use to use rowboats and let the line out a ways. Then stop the boat and give it a good push with the oars letting it coast and when it almost stopped again do it all over


1986, I know the year cause came back from a trip with a buddy & we stop at Fletcher's for a couple days....he's trolling a small jointed lure & I know part of the name is "inch" ? can't recall it for the life of me, it has a small metal lip....anyhoo he gets a big Crappie....back at the landing, owner says you should enter that in our contest, ? huh....lol.....late winter, he gets an actually nice rod & reel combo in the mail for 1st place for Crappie, lol....just a fun memory....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Trolling any kind of multi-hook bait where I fish would have you take up golf.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

50incher said:


> 1986, I know the year cause came back from a trip with a buddy & we stop at Fletcher's for a couple days....he's trolling a small jointed lure & I know part of the name is "inch" ? can't recall it for the life of me, it has a small metal lip....anyhoo he gets a big Crappie....back at the landing, owner says you should enter that in our contest, ? huh....lol.....late winter, he gets an actually nice rod & reel combo in the mail for 1st place for Crappie, lol....just a fun memory....


These were the oridgnal flat fish. When in Cabada several years ago they had real small hot and tots and some flat fish. I bought a couple but wish I would have bought more. These work better than a fish finder to find the schools


----------



## greg336greg336 (11 mo ago)

Mark4486 said:


> When you guys fish panfish(crappie/gills) do you ever use barrel swivels? When I can’t get a bite I change my bait a lot and tie directly to my line. Sometimes it gets old. Just wondering if you’ve had adverse effects from using them!


I'm not sure what you call them but for ice fishing, there is a very tiny device that is tied directly to the line and you can quickly change lures fast. They just snap on and off and are very strong.


----------

